# Cargo Nets?



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend anywhere to buy cargo nets? I have looked online and can only find small ones. I plan on using these in the trailer instead of installing shelving or buying a ton of 6 slot bags.

Thanks


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Try a auto parts dealer or walmart. They both sell one that covers the bed of a pickup that should be big enough for the inside of your trailer.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I got mine at mills fleet farm.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

In Fargo, Mills,Harbor Freight,Macs had a couple Tuesday. Walmart,Napa,ORiely's are places I have seen them recently!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They do work. I strap-in blinds to the ceiling and at times I'll "pinch" all my bagged FBs to the side of the trailer to allow walking room. Pretty cheap but effective solution for trailers, IMO.

I got some real nice ones actually of all places at the Gateway Chevy parts area in Fargo. Real big and wide, hard to find them since, not sure if they still have them.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got one that will easily cover the bed of my truck loaded higher than the cab at Menards. Pretty cheap too.


----------

